# Twisp Nut Brittle



## Pozzi (11/3/17)

Hi guys,

Does anybody know similar flavours to Twisp nut brittle? I can't get enough of that stuff, but it's so expensive and only really tastes good in a twisp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (11/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anybody know similar flavours to Twisp nut brittle? I can't get enough of that stuff, but it's so expensive and only really tastes good in a twisp.
> 
> ...


Blends of Distinction has a Peanut brittle that I'm crazy about...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Pozzi (11/3/17)

Tanja said:


> Blends of Distinction has a Peanut brittle that I'm crazy about...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I will give it a try! Thanks for the info... It's been ordered @Tanja


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanja (11/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> I will give it a try! Thanks for the info...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime... let us know what you think about it... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi (21/3/17)

@Tanja I like it! Maybe not quite as good as the twisp version, but great in the Smok V8 big baby beast. Thanks for the recommendation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/3/17)

The best nut brittle I have found is from the 031 Juice Co. available online from @Sir Vape . Its top notch stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> The best nut brittle I have found is from the 031 Juice Co. available online from @Sir Vape . Its top notch stuff



You in the bush at the moment @Bush Vaper ?
Show us a pic of something wild!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> You in the bush at the moment @Bush Vaper ?
> Show us a pic of something wild!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Wow 
Awesome pic @Bush Vaper 
Thanks !


----------



## Tanja (21/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> @Tanja I like it! Maybe not quite as good as the twisp version, but great in the Smok V8 big baby beast. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime! I really love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (21/3/17)

I can give you the recipe for my recipe "NutterZ" if you into DIY.


----------



## William Vermaak (21/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I can give you the recipe for my recipe "NutterZ" if you into DIY.



Oooh. Please @KZOR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (21/3/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (21/3/17)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 88891


Oh wow... my mouth is watering just reading all those flavours!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

@KZOR - what's that FW Nutella like?
Does it taste like the real Nutella?
If so I think I will need to buy lots of it....


----------



## KZOR (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> what's that FW Nutella like?


Have never had it as a standalone or have neither tasted real Nutella but i find it brings a fullness with a hint of chocolate and crushed nuts to the table.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

KZOR said:


> Have never had it as a standalone or have neither tasted real Nutella but i find it brings a fullness with a hint of chocolate and crushed nuts to the table.



Thanks @KZOR

PS - try some Nutella , next time you go to the shops, get a small tub. Its quite amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @KZOR
> 
> PS - try some Nutella , next time you go to the shops, get a small tub. Its quite amazing!


That it is indeed!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pozzi (21/3/17)

@Bush Vaper thanks I will give it a go definitely! @KZOR I would love to try some! I haven't ventured into the DIY juice yet, but definitely something I have been looking at... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

